# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Driving from Mendoza, Argentina to Chile, Peru, Bolivia and Brazil. Start on May 26/2

## TravelMate

I've completed my long dream adventure : driving from Canada to Argentina. Now I'm driving back to US but I'll like to do some detour here and there. I have a Toyota Tacoma with a camper in the back. I have all the gear to camp and I'm looking for someone to share a little of the expenses and also have someone to share this wonderful trip. My plan is to start from Mendoza in Argentina and go North. Go across the Atacama Desert, Chile to Arica. Cross the border to Peru to Cusco, Machu Pichu, Arequipa, Puno and cross to Bolivia in Copacabana. From there south to La Paz, Salar de Uyuni, Potosi, Cochabamba, Santa Cruz de la Sierra and across the Pantanal of Bolivia (really cool). Go across border of Brazil in Corumba to Cuiaba.
Around the Chapada dos Guimaraes and from there up North to Belem. From Belem down all way (of course driving on the coast of Brazil) to Sao Paulo. Sounds Good? We will do all this on a small budget.

----------

